# where to buy a stick insect



## jarek (Jul 10, 2007)

I have problem because I need adult male of Extatosoma tiaratum and don't know where, do you know any websites or breeders in uk that sells the stick insects?


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 10, 2007)

livefooods.co.uk have a classifieds section, theres also ebay but that is expensive... if you wait a month or 2 i will have some adult males also ( they out number my females)


----------



## jarek (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll just wait till my female get "fater"


----------

